# Which TV card?

## petrjanda

Which TV card works well, simple instalation etc, under Gentoo? Im looking at  Leadtek TV2000 XP Expert, is it supported?

----------

## MasterX

I have Ati Wonder VE, which comes with a remote control. The video card is support with the bttv module. The only problem that I have is with the remote control. But, I think now lirc supports the remote control.

According to the Documentation for bttv module only the above two cards are supported from Lead:

 Leadtek WinView 601

Leadtek WinFast 2000/ WinFast 2000 XP

----------

## at6

hi,

dunno if the leadtek ones are supported, but 

```

<*> BT848 Video For Linux

< > CPiA Video For Linux

< > SAA5249 Teletext processor

< > SAB3036 tuner

< > Stradis 4:2:2 MPEG-2 video driver  (EXPERIMENTAL) 

< > Zoran ZR36057/36067 Video For Linux

< > Philips SAA7134 support

< > Siemens-Nixdorf 'Multimedia eXtension Board'

< > Philips-Semiconductors 'dpc7146 demonstration board'

< > Hexium HV-PCI6 and Orion frame grabber

< > Hexium Gemini frame grabber

< > Conexant 2388x (bt878 successor) support

```

those ones are supported. as you can see, me owns a hauppauge wintv with bt848 chipset. also the pctvrave from pinnacle are supported well. it's up to your decision which one you purchase, but the normal bt848 cards are doing a great job.

regards marc

----------

## Goya13

DONT GET THE EXPERT - it sucks

unless you don't like PCI sound support or remote support

----------

## dwblas

LJ recently ran an article on HDTV.  The author liked this card  

pcHDTV HD-2000 Hi Definition Television Card:

If I remember correctly, it was priced around $200.  BTW, one of his points was to buy a card this year because next year the cards will have a to-be-determined digital rights management capability.

----------

## Carnildo

The HD-2000 is out of stock.  You'll have to wait for the HD-3000 to be available, or find a secondhand HD-2000.

Also, the HD-2000 has a few problems.  The big one is that if you're using an nVidia graphics card, nVidia didn't expect the hardware decoder to be used for images as large as HDTV uses, so it occasionally chokes and the driver needs to be reloaded.  Also, the HD-2000 requires a 2GHz or faster CPU for high-def television.

----------

## petrjanda

This is the list of cards I can afford. Which one will have sound or even remote working? I'm running 2.6.8.1-ck6 kernel.

 114436  	 Leadtek TV2000 XP TV/ FM  	 56.00  	

113862 	Lifeview FlyTV Prime 34FM 	59.00 	

112643 	Leadtek VC100XP Capture Card 	69.00 	

115638 	Lifeview Flyvideo EZ Series Multifunction Capture Card 	72.00 	

113665 	Compro VideoMate TV PCI 	72.00 	

111409 	Lifeview Flyvideo 3000 TV Tuner / Radio / Capture card with Remote 	75.00 	

111407 	Leadtek TV2000 XP Deluxe TV/ FM/Remote 	80.00 	

116436 	Asus TV-FM-CARD 	80.00 	

113861 	Leadtek TV2000 XP Expert TV/ FM/Remote Stereo 	89.00 	

114966 	MSI Mega PC TV Tuner card 	94.00 	

111418 	PINNACLE Studio PCTV (Internal) Ver5.0 	95.00 	

111408 	Lifeview Encoder4 800x600 VGA to TV convertor 	100.00 	

113206 	MiroVIDEO PCTV (Internal) 	114.00 	

112639 	Leadtek Cinema TV EXT Box Device w/FM 	115.00 	

114380 	Leadtek LDV2000 TV/FM/DV/Remote 	120.00 	

114080 	Lifeview FlyTV-USB2 	130.00 	

114231 	Dynalink Plug & Go! LCD TV Tuner Box TV-620A 	135.00 	

116352 	Omni DVB-202 Digital Set Top Box 	145.00 	

113204 	AverMedia DVB-T Digital TV Tuner 	149.00 	

115345 	V-Stream HDTV & Video Capture PCI Card (XPERT DTV - DVB-T) 	149.00 	

114432 	VisionPlus VisionDTV PCI Digital TV Tuner (VP-3021) 	150.00

This is urgent people, Im going to buy one today!

----------

## petrjanda

Ok, after reading the forums Im now deciding between 2 cards:

Leadtek TV2000 XP Deluxe TV/ FM/Remote 80.00 

or

PINNACLE Studio PCTV (Internal) Ver5.0 95.00

----------

## Cintra

Hei

I have the Asus (saa7134) TV-FM-CARD installed and tvtime works well with it. 

The FM tuner works OK with gqradio using 2.6.9-rc3 - but I've had insoluble difficulty with noise on earlier kernels..

Btw, it works very well on XP using the Axife FM Player Delux FM tuner app, and I strongly recommend www.iulabs.com 'iuVCR' for TV.. (the asus software is primitive)

regards

----------

## petrjanda

So i'm back, Ive got the Leadtek delux model, it works well in windows, but i'm disappointed its only mono sound   :Confused:  If people got the expert model working well then I'd have that.

----------

## depontius

I'm in the slow process of putting together a MythTV. I have no tuner card, and figure I want to be future-proof, so I'd just as soon get an HDTV card now, even though I'm not so-equipped, yet. I know the broadcast flag was temporarily stricken down, but I have no doubt that the MPAA will buy the necessary legislation. So if I'm going to buy a card, I may as well get HDTV, now.

The two obvious choices are the pcHDTV-3000 and the Air2PC.

I plan to separate the front and back ends, leave the back-end in the basement with a dedicated ethernet to the front-end. My broadcast reception is worthless, so I'm on cable, with no decoder box. I know someone in the same boat, and they receive several channels of HDTV, through straight cable. I figure as HDTV is rolled out, and more true HDTVs are available, the "broadcast" content will become more available, without a box. So I'm hoping the HDTV card is a slightly more future-proof investment than a Hauppage 250, my obvious NTSC-only choice. (Does Air2PC also do NTSC? I know the pcHDTV-3000 does.)

Any recommendations?

Any thought about how dead the broadcast flag is, or how long it will take for it to come back on legislative mandate?

Any thought on when the REAL NTSC->ASTC cutover will happen?

----------

## Holderhek

Hello

 *petrjanda wrote:*   

> So i'm back, Ive got the Leadtek delux model, it works well in windows, but i'm disappointed its only mono sound   If people got the expert model working well then I'd have that.

 

Could you make it work on Gentoo?

Bye.

----------

## petrjanda

 *Holderhek wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
>  *petrjanda wrote:*   So i'm back, Ive got the Leadtek delux model, it works well in windows, but i'm disappointed its only mono sound   If people got the expert model working well then I'd have that. 
> 
> Could you make it work on Gentoo?
> ...

 

Yes, quite easily.

----------

## Holderhek

Hello

Thats great news because im planning to get one.

Could you make the remote control work?

Bye.

----------

## petrjanda

 *Holderhek wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
> Thats great news because im planning to get one.
> 
> Could you make the remote control work?
> ...

 

For the remote control, only the channel buttons 0-9 work, and perhaps a couple more wihout any hassles. You can try to get them all working by remapping them, which i coudnt get my self to do since i rarely use the remote control anyway. (got a wirless kb and mouse)

----------

